# Polar Bear Hunting



## AquaHull

*Polar Bear Huntingin Alaska*

I know this is the Urban Survival Forum, so you need to be aware. Stay safe until you can bug out.


----------



## roy

So are the polar bears huntin' people.


----------



## Inor

Is this the U.P. in January?


----------



## Go2ndAmend

Zombies, liberals, and now polar bears! What's next?


----------



## Inor

Vegans - Not that it would bother me...


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Putin riding out a "Sharknado"!

View attachment 2515


----------



## AvengersAssembled

Anyone else think of the T.V. show Lost when they hear about polar bears? lol


----------



## AquaHull

See why I said you need to be aware,it's plain to see you are not. It's in the "Urban" section.


----------



## retired guard

Polar Bear hunting happens under the current administration this will not be officially acknowledged and anyone mentioning it on a large enough forum will be labeled a reactionary bigot. Prejudice is a one way street remember? After this administration low key even under the table steps will be taken and incidents will be fewer in number.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

I guess Polar Bear hunting is about as good a name as any for what I've witnessed along the ocean boardwalk several times..

Groups of half a dozen or so black "tweens" (teens and early twenty year olds) will sit or hang around outside stores together (usually at a street corner). When a suitable victim walks by ONE will get up and follow them a short way before he bangs into the victim and steals their camera, wallet, phone, purse, ANYTHING they want, then runs back past his buddies and around the corner out of site. If the victim chases, or even yells anything like "HEY! THAT KID STOLE MY WALLET!" the others all stand up and jump in the way _shouting and yelling at the victim_ cursing them calling them "hate crazy racist cracka's", just generally creating a diversion and stopping any attempt to follow their friend so the thief is guaranteed to get away scott free! When the cops show up, it's the victims word against 6 or 10 black kids who swear you nearly started a riot cursing and yelling at them for no reason, and they want to press charges against you!

Only way to prevent it is to continually watch over your shoulder as you walk around out there. If you even think your being followed, stop, make eye contact with the kid, and stand your ground. They're spineless parasites and have backed down every time I've caught them trying the crap on me.

There are white people, and white trash. There are black people, and there are *******. _The ******* are the ones the black people need to start focusing on if they ever expect ANY respect from the rest of the world!_


----------



## Seneca

Bi Polar bears have issues...


----------

